# Anyone brewed lately?



## smurfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone out there has brewed any beers lately? I have a couple I will keg and bottle probably Monday or Tuesday. Brewed a 10 gallon batch of Ordinary Bitter (5 to keg and 5 to bottle)and a 5 gallon batch of a "Who Knows What It Will Be" ale which was left over grains intended for an IPA with English Hops and American Ale yeast. I had a pound of whole leaf Fuggles hops which we have been trying to use up. Will be brewing the Bitters and Pub Ales for a while as I still have half a pound of the Fuggles and got 2 pounds of Challenger pellet hops the other day. I do love a good British Pub Ale though. So how about you? Anyone brewing?


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2008)

No brewing but looks like a nice setup, and looks like something the revenuers would be searching for!


Also nice weather, drizzle and 49* here.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 17, 2008)

Knowing nothing about Brewing all I can say is it looks like you got quite a set up.....

What is the small tree behind you with the red flowers??? 

Beautiful neighborhood and the weather looks awesome.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2008)

Smurfe,


I bottled my Czech Pilsner 2 weeks ago in wine bottles. I couldn't get the caps to tighten on the beer bottles I had been saving....maybe because they were screw off cap bottles? It turned out much darker than I thought but had the best taste. Kind of like Shiner Bock. Very flowery. It is great. It didn't clear very well but had a great foam to it. I'd like to try more. The wine bottles worked just fine. It was a Brew House.


I was looking at the one George has on sale for 39.00, a Red Ale. If it is anything like Killian's Red it is one of my favorites.


Any recommendations...........Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Knowing nothing about Brewing all I can say is it looks like you got quite a set up.....
> 
> What is the small tree behind you with the red flowers???
> 
> Beautiful neighborhood and the weather looks awesome.....




We brewed at my Buddie's Zak's house. That is him in the pics. The tree's are Crepe Myrtles. I absolutely hate them. They are pretty though. The flower hears are similar to a Lilac if you have those around there.I have them in my back yard that are much much bigger. Every one of those flowers end up in my pool.


----------



## smurfe (Oct 17, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> 
> I bottled my Czech Pilsner 2 weeks ago in wine bottles. I couldn't get the caps to tighten on the beer bottles I had been saving....maybe because they were screw off cap bottles? It turned out much darker than I thought but had the best taste. Kind of like Shiner Bock. Very flowery. It is great. It didn't clear very well but had a great foam to it. I'd like to try more. The wine bottles worked just fine. It was a Brew House.
> ...




Ramona, You can't re-cap screw off bottles. Did you cap the wine bottles?


I did the Czech Pilsner as well. Mine didn't clear either and was pretty dark as well. Even after sitting lagering for months in the fridge at 34 degrees and adding finings it never cleared. It is still in the carboy. I did take a taste of it and it wasn't bad at all. I have made 3 extract kits and not one of them cleared. Every all grain batch I brew comes out crystal clear though. 


The Red Ale should be the same style as Kilian's and something similar. If you found the right yeast which would be like the White Labs WLP004 Irish Ale yeast or a Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale yeast. You can get them local there in Houston. When I buy beer supplies George don't sell I take a road trip to Houston to get my stuff. Of course the yeast that came with it will work as well. Try it and see if you like it. 


You could get yourself: 


8.1 Pounds of English Pale Ale Light Malt Extract
6 ounces each of the following steeping grains and a grain bag:
Crystal 40L
Crystal 120L
Roasted Barley (300L)


1.25 oz of Kent Golding's hops and a couple vials of White Labs WLP004 and make your own batch.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2008)

*Smurfe,*
*I just made the simple kit and that is fine for me. Wine is my true love. But that beer is darn good. I corked the bottles. Kind of a waste corks. Don't think I tried capping the wine bottles...would that work?*

*Next time in Houston........Let me know. You bring the wine and I will cook.*

*Ramona*


----------



## smurfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Scott said:


> No brewing but looks like a nice setup, and looks like something the revenuers would be searching for!
> 
> 
> Also nice weather, drizzle and 49* here.




Our system is pretty Ghetto. If I have my way I am going to have either a Sabco Brew Magic RIMSSystem http://www.brew-magic.com/bmindex.htmlor a More Beer Fully Digital Tippy or Flat brew HERMSsystem. http://morebeer.com/search/102320


I have been thinking of making the coolers and stuff I already have into a RIMS or HERMS system and can be done and will probably be the way I will go as either of those systems I want above will cost around 6K with all the options I want. Guess I could go buy a welder and get back in the swing and build my own for probably less than a quarter of what the commercial system would cost. If I have my way though, I will have the commercial built system.


----------



## smurfe (Oct 17, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *Smurfe,*
> *I just made the simple kit and that is fine for me. Wine is my true love. But that beer is darn good. I corked the bottles. Kind of a waste corks. Don't think I tried capping the wine bottles...would that work?*
> 
> *Next time in Houston........Let me know. You bring the wine and I will cook.*
> ...




Ramona, just keep an eye on those corks. The CO2 will push them out. It would be like bottling a sparkling wine. I would make sure you have them stored sitting upright and not on their sides in a wine rackto keep the corks moist. 


I may be heading over there to The Woodlands to buy a car soon as the local dealer in BR never has the model I want and they always have over in your area what I want and are the next closer Mini Cooperdealer. I also need some more grains for brewing.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2008)

I havent as Ive been so busy with trying to finally get going on finishing the basement. Finished all the electrical just tonight and am installing the rail system. Only did the 1 batch since I bought or made all the equipment. Not a huge beer drinker so still have 1/3 of what I brewed in the keg still but now that Im working in the basement all day after work till around 9:00pm the keg has been going down steadily.



Want to do a goo wheat beer as my next all grain.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2008)

*Wade....if you have a rail system to your house.....Im there!!!!*


*Ramona*


----------



## fratermus (Oct 17, 2008)

smurfe said:


> Ramona, You can't re-cap screw off bottles.



Screw-tops can be capped nicely with a bench capper (and sometimes with a wing capper if the shape of the bottom flange on the bottle is right).


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *Wade....if you have a rail system to your house.....Im there!!!!</font>*
> 
> 
> *Ramona</font>*



Stair rail system Ramona!



I do have a killer 1/32 scale race set for cars and some serious cars that go with it, all the classics like 69 Camaro, Charger, Cuda and lots more and they go very _*FAST *_</font>! CMON over, plenty of beer and more wine then you could shake a handful of sticks at.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2008)

*Wade. I'll hop in the jet and show up in time to see how fast the Cuda goes..........I know you are a stair guy....and a damn good one tool!!!* 


*I'm sure your hospitality would surpass all expections....second to none!!!!*


*Someday...........unless you are going to be at WS2009. which would be sooner than* someday...*hope you can make it ......



...Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2008)

Now that my wife will be going to school for nursing I highly dought that Ill be going



as she will not have time for much with all the homework that comes in to play when you jam a 3-4 year course into 18 months! Mayb 1 of these years!


----------



## Travisty (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't brewed anything for myself in too long. In fact the girlfriend's starting to complain that I havent' brewed recently enough (she might be a keeper!



) so I should do something soon. I just ordered an extract kit for our church's brewing club to start wednesday night. We're going to do midwest supplies' power pack porter and add a few vanilla beans once the active ferment has subsided. Hoping for a goodmanly vanilla porter to go with our shaggy selves at the end of our "no-shave-november!"






Not sure what I will do for myself. My girlfriend's mom has offered to give me an old full size fridge so I may try the bock I brewed as my first beer and actually lager it. We'll see.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds good Travisty!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Irish Red Ale that I bottled last week. Should be ready for a Xmas unveiling (if I can last that long)! I'm going to pick up some bottle caps and lactose tomorrow and I'll have all the fixin's for a Oatmeal Cream Stout recipe I found that looked good. Santa delivered a Bayou Classic jet burner and 32qt pot yesterday and I'm eager to try it out


----------



## fratermus (Dec 2, 2008)

My batch this weekend will be an Irish ale. Trying to clone Smithwick's.


----------



## Travisty (Dec 2, 2008)

fratermus, could you post your recipe if it works out? Smithwick's is a tastey beer!


----------



## Frank&Rita (Dec 2, 2008)

I kegged 10 gallons of American Light with Ginger today and started two more kits, but I'm not sure it's called brewing, more like stiring the extract into the water...lol


----------



## fratermus (Dec 6, 2008)

Travisty said:


> fratermus, could you post your recipe if it works out? Smithwick's is a tastey beer!



It's one I found on a webpage somewhere, and wedged into beersmith. Just brewed it up today and it's sitting behind me just now starting to put some positive pressure on the airlock.

Also made 2 plates and 7 slants from the yeast pack while making the starter from the smackpack.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: batch[27] Village Smithy
Brewer: Frater Mus
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.93 L 
Boil Size: 21.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.63 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 85.02 % 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 7.97 % 
0.23 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.31 % 
0.07 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.70 % 
14.17 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
14.17 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
7.09 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: mouse mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.27 kg
----------------------------
mouse mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min mash in Add 11.84 L of water at 163.0 F 152.0 F </pre>


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Smurfe, great pictures!!!!







I am bottling my Winterfest beer tonight. It has a wonderful hint of cloves.
I have my favorite Stout up next. I don't drink it, but my other half does as well as my co-workers!! The liquid yeast you have recommended for all my beers have been right on!! Thank you always for your sound advice. CHEERS!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 9, 2008)

uavwmn said:


> Hey Smurfe, great pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, I've brewed lately.


My wife informed me on November 8 that we are going to be hosting Christmas with my family this year. When I checked my kegs, I was shocked - all 6 of them were at - or near - being completely empty! Shame on me - as a homebrewer, I should NEVER have an empty keg without having another beer to rack into it immediately!!!!!


In any event, starting Friday, November 14 andthrough Friday, November 28, I brewed SIX different styles ofall-grain ales:
<UL>
<LI>Creamy Cream Ale </LI>
<LI>Honey Wheat </LI>
<LI>Centennial Blonde Ale</LI>
<LI>Honey Brown Porter </LI>
<LI>Irish Red Ale </LI>
<LI>Pale Ale</LI>[/list]


I was very busy those two weeks but I am enjoying the fruits of my labor as I type this for I am enjoying a 20 ounce Irish Red! I have a kegerator with 4 faucets, one being a dedicated nitro faucet that I dispense with beer-gas. The other 3 are conventional faucets (Ventmatics) that use CO2 to dispense. 
The nice thing about being a mead maker is having a nice supply of varietal honey on hand. I used raw sage blossom in my Honey Wheat, and raw mesquite in my Honey Brown Porter. I enjoy honey-ales and make them frequently. I'll post some pics of my kegerator as soon as I'm able to figure out how to do so.


- GL63


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2008)

Link to picture</span> loading tutorial</span> which includes image resizer for XP


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## smurfe (Dec 16, 2008)

GrantLee63 said:


> Yes, I've brewed lately.
> 
> 
> My wife informed me on November 8 that we are going to be hosting Christmas with my family this year. When I checked my kegs, I was shocked - all 6 of them were at - or near - being completely empty! Shame on me - as a homebrewer, I should NEVER have an empty keg without having another beer to rack into it immediately!!!!!
> ...




Welcome aboard and fantastic that we have another all grain brewer here that supplements the winemaking. Some tasty choices you have brewed up there. What type of system do you use? I am thinking of getting a HERMS system but still trying to justify the expense in my head. I use coolers right now. May try to make a HERMS or RIMS system with my coolers. I sure do like bling though and the 3B or Sabco systems are really calling my name.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey there Smurfe,


I too use coolers - 10 gallon Rubbermaids to be specific and I fly-sparge. A HERMS would be cool and of course a SABCO would be the ultimate, but I would have a very difficult time justifying the expense of either, asI'm very pleased with the system I have. Although I brewed a lot of beer in a short period of time, that is not typical - it's just that I got lazy and did not follow my 'beer in stock at all times' protocol:
<UL>
<LI>4kegs filled and on tap</LI>
<LI>2 kegs filled, on CO2 (in the kegerator) in 'reserve'</LI>
<LI>2 carboys with the next batches bulk-aging*</LI>
<LI>Immediately brew another batch when one of th carboys gets racked into an empty keg.</LI>[/list]


Had I been following that protocol,I would not have to have made 6new batches all at once in anticpation of a large number of guests coming over in 6 weeks or so. So I guess the point I'm trying to make is that the system I have makes great beer and I really don't make THAT much beer a year. I routinely get 80-85% efficiencies and am very comfortable with the equipment I'm using.
- GL63


*Try to bulk-age a beer a month or two (or three!) before starting to drink it and find out what you've been missing! Make sure to top-off the carboys with CO2 to ensure you do not oxidize your beer. And I'm not talking really heavy beers here -the improvement thata little bulk-aging will do to even a moderate (1.045 - 1.060) gravity beer is remarkable. Of course, try to keep it on the cool side - my basement is between 60-65 F most of the year.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 16, 2008)

Your set up sounds just like mine. I use rubbermaid coolers, stainless steel false bottom, fly sparge. I started with a regular rectangular cooler. Did OK but had lower efficiency. I now hit 90% routinely with the current setup. I just want automation with the pumps to dial in on consistency.


----------



## Frank&Rita (Dec 20, 2008)

I "brewed" my IPA with my homegrown Cascade hops last weekend, I used 3 cans of malt, and 30 oz of honey I had laying around, and a whole bunch of hops, starting SG 1.076.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 20, 2008)

Got to love the smell of beer brewing. Starting a IPA and Bohemian Dark Lager today, cold and snowy outside, brew time!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 21, 2008)

Frank, that is gonna be an Imperial IPA if it attenuates good. Might of wanted to pitch 2 packets of that yeast, which BTW is a great yeast for that beer. I have been using the heck out of that dry Fermentis US-05 yeast. Hope she gets down low enough for ya. I love an IPA. You have any idea how many ounces of hops you had there? Did you add them all at once?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Frank, are those your hops?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

wade said:


> Frank, are those your hops?






Frank&amp;Rita said:


> I "brewed" my IPA _*with my homegrown Cascade hops *_last weekend, I used 3 cans of malt, and 30 oz of honey I had laying around, and a whole bunch of hops, starting SG 1.076.







Wake up Wade! You must be tired after shoveling again




Sorry Bud, I'm getting a bit loopy staring at white out the windows...........*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeh, it might help if I actually read the post but there was slobber all over the screen!


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 23, 2008)

The son in-law and I brewed a 10 gallon batch on the 20th. I found 26 lbs of grain that I had ground sometime in the past, with no idea of what the specialty grains might be. I hope it's not the best beer I ever made, since there is no way to reproduce it.


Jeff


----------



## Frank&Rita (Dec 25, 2008)

smurfe said:


> Frank, that is gonna be an Imperial IPA if it attenuates good. Might of wanted to pitch 2 packets of that yeast, which BTW is a great yeast for that beer. I have been using the heck out of that dry Fermentis US-05 yeast. Hope she gets down low enough for ya. I love an IPA. You have any idea how many ounces of hops you had there? Did you add them all at once?




Between one and two ounces, plus some from last year that were vacuum packed (not much though) The ferment took off fast and is sitting still now, I'm going to bottle it to condition rather than keg it I think. I added 1/2 the hops at the start, and 1/4 at 30 minutes, went for a total of 90 minutes and added the last 1/4 hops 1 minute before cooling.


----------



## Frank&Rita (Dec 27, 2008)

Bottled the Imperial IPA today, SG 1.012, 8%ABV, looked pretty good, bottle conditioning. I put it up in bottles so I could make some labels, I'll post a picture when I get time.
I also started a double batch of ginger beer in the minibrew yesterday, I'm not impressed with the Minibrew 15gal. as of yet, when I bottled the white wine the otherday I was scooping it out of the cone with a cup to try to get the last gallon out, the bottom outlet valve had plugged with yeast and my two kits came up 3 to 4 bottles short. Good thing I have a MiniJet filter. Hopefully it works better for beer, it was an expensive test.


----------

